# I want to Breed Shrimp, please help me out.



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

Im wanting to breed shrimps, I was looking to breed CRS and Cheeries, but, I noticed they need different types of water, Acidic and soft and such, I was just wondering how you people out there do it, Also I have neons in my tank, will they just eat up all my babies? 

Thanks all.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cherries are your best bet for a first attempt. They do not need specific water parameters. Just keep them with a lot of plants to hang on to, a sponge filter so they can't get sucked up, and the temp in the mid 70's for ideal breeding. A search for "breeding cherry shrimp" will turn up a lot of good info to sift through.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

You should definitely start out with Cherries before you go to Crystal Reds. Heck, you can throw cherries in a toilet bowl and they will breed!! [smilie=l: 
I started out with close to 30 and now I have a whole load of babies walking around and it has only been 2-3 months.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

SottyDont said:


> Im wanting to breed shrimps, I was looking to breed CRS and Cheeries, but, I noticed they need different types of water, Acidic and soft and such, I was just wondering how you people out there do it, Also I have neons in my tank, will they just eat up all my babies?
> 
> Thanks all.


If you are starting with shrimp, get cherries first. You can probably have the CRS with the cherries without problems. The key is having a well established tank and keeping your temp to 73F.

Cherries are very easy to keep and will multiply rapidly. After a few months, you can get some CRS.

You should take the neons out.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

I had no ideas that there were so many cool types of shrimp. Reds are really cool, as soon as they get busy i'm getting Singapore Wood Shrimp 4" hell yeah, goodby goldfish, hello shrimp. How big are your shrimp setups and how many species do you have in each?


----------

